# Bait tube...?



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

I remembered reading on here a while back a thread about using large diameter PVC tubes as a "livewell." I did a quick google search and found a "how to" that seems like a good idea.

http://kayakfisherdan.blogspot.com/2011/04/live-bait-tube-version-2.html

Does anyone use this option as an alternative to an actual battery powered livewell? What are the pros & cons? I'd like to be able to keep 15-20 cigars/threadfins alive for a 4 or 5 hours. Would 4 feet of 4" PVC be enough? Should I go up to 6"?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

i use a bait tube when offshore works great


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

bbarton13 said:


> i use a bait tube when offshore works great


How big is the PVC you use and how many baits can you keep alive in it? Thanks!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

i use a 4 inch but 3 would work. i could hold a dozen or more, maybe 2 dozen havent tried yet


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Rock on. Thanks man. A trip to Lowes is in order.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

also search up top for bait tubes and there is a couple different one made posted on here.


----------



## joeyheaf (Jul 5, 2011)

I actually just made one today. It cost me about $10 for the pvc and fittings at lowes. I already had the pvc glue, cord, and clips to attach it to the boat (would probably be an extra $10 if you had to get all of this). I went a different route than using solid caps and drilling a lot of holes. I used drain caps, figured there might be less drag if the water can just pass through horizontally.

O and I used a 3" pvc and that is a 2' section

Here's a couple pics


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

now thats a good idea and cheap


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

don't use the regualr schedule 40 PVC - go to the irrigation section and find the 4" thin wall PVC that already has drainage holes drilled in it. Much more lightweight.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Doesn't this create a lot of drag?


----------



## joeyheaf (Jul 5, 2011)

no, the opposite. Think about it, if you pull something that's solid vs something that lets the water pass straight through its going to have a lot more drag. Would the sail on a boat be better if it had holes in it?...no it would let the air pass through giving you no drag or force


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

joeyheaf said:


> no, the opposite. Think about it, if you pull something that's solid vs something that lets the water pass straight through its going to have a lot more drag. Would the sail on a boat be better if it had holes in it?...no it would let the air pass through giving you know drag or force


Sorry I mean actually having a bait tube vs a livewell. I see the point that the open ended one is better than a closed one but still I would think either way it would create some decent drag. Even with the open ended one you have all the fish in there blocking some of the water flow.
Not trying to knock the idea, just trying to understand the logic of it. Or is this just an easy cheap alternative to a livewell?


----------



## joeyheaf (Jul 5, 2011)

Ooo, I see haha. Yeah a live well is definitely better. This is just a cheap substitute, sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

I made one of these a few years back when I was in to kayak fishing out of 4 inch pvc.. capped both ends and drilled holes and dragged it about 5 feet behind the yak as to make sure it wouldn't bang the sides and scare the fish away. Oh and if you are fishing in muddy/skinny water, you might want to make the tube float so it won't drag along the bottom and fill with mud. Itll kill shrimp with a quickness. I just gutted an old life vest and ziptied the foam around the tube to make it float.


----------

